# My shop in Sydney - pics fixed thanx Doghouse!



## Justin_F (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi, To stay true to my word (in the Introductions discussion) here are some snaps of my shop in Sydney. They are (in clockwise order), The lathe









The roller door








The Bandsaw, drill press, sander bench









The assembly area








I think what I am missing is a rack for the turning tools - I have a lathe mounted block of balckbutt to hold 8 of the frequently used ones but have many more sitting in the shavings under the lathe. I would love some suggestions from you all about how I might make a rack (and where to put it - on the wall behind the lathe?). I would love any feedback you might like to give...

PS: did you notice the fridge in the corner? I think you should have a few coldies to celebrate a particularly good finish! (One the rare occasion I get one!)

Open to critique, always, and respectful of the knowledge lurking in cyberspace.


----------



## Darley (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry, picture don't show up

Edit : BTW Welcome to the IAP


----------



## Justin_F (Jun 16, 2005)

Oooh man, after the grief Jeff went through to sign me up... I am scared to mention this! The photos seem to upload but still show as red crosses... [V]


----------



## Darley (Jun 16, 2005)

No worries reload them


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 16, 2005)

It looks like the names may be the problem.  Remove the spaces and use a smaller name that should do it.


----------



## 53Jim (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Justin,
Welcome to the group.   You have asked for suggestions for holding your tools.   Last weekend I was at Harbor Freight and found some 'bungi cord' thingys for peg board.   My lathe is next to my radial arm saw, so I attached the peg board to the legs of the RA saw.   My digital camera su***, but my sister is in town for the weekend, I'll use her camera to post some pics of my set up, probably post them Saturday night.


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice looking shop Justin.


----------



## jvsank (Jun 16, 2005)

Shop looks nice


----------



## Darley (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice set up you got, like your shelve with all the blanks, I see some WA banksia nut too[8D]


----------



## Justin_F (Jun 16, 2005)

You are right about the Banksia nuts. You have a good eye - they are indeed WA. Do you use them?


----------



## Darley (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes for small boxes or dresser perfum atomiser


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice shop, very well organized!  Looks like mine after JudyB has been there all day.


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello Justin, hello woodturner

this toolrack whas a presend of an woodturnig friend. It follows my on a lot of shows in Germany and do a realy good job.http://de.msnusers.com/GerhardChristmann/werkstatt.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=44

Hope the pic will work,
best regards from sunny Germany
Gerhard Christmann


----------



## jdavis (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice compact shop


----------



## JimGo (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice shop!  Welcome to IAP!  Where in Syd are you?  I lived in Lane Cove for three weeks in 2000 during the Olympics, and spent a lot of time just outside the Olympic village.  For those who haven't been there, Sydney is a beautiful city with very frendly people.  I hope to get back some day and see more of the rest of the country, too!


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jun 25, 2005)

From one newbie to another, Welcome.
Nice shop!


----------



## Justin_F (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard! Thats a great rack. for anyone that hasnt looked - i suggest you do. Certainly puts my home made job to shame []





> _Originally posted by Gerhard Christmann_
> <br />Hello Justin, hello woodturner
> 
> this toolrack whas a presend of an woodturnig friend. It follows my on a lot of shows in Germany and do a realy good job.http://de.msnusers.com/GerhardChristmann/werkstatt.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=44
> ...


----------



## Justin_F (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Jim. im over the other side of the harbour from Lane Cove - at a place called Earlwood on the Cooks River. Glad to hear your kind description of Sydney - ive been to the States a couple of times but only got to touch the edges [V]. Justin.





> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Nice shop!  Welcome to IAP!  Where in Syd are you?  I lived in Lane Cove for three weeks in 2000 during the Olympics, and spent a lot of time just outside the Olympic village.  For those who haven't been there, Sydney is a beautiful city with very frendly people.  I hope to get back some day and see more of the rest of the country, too!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jun 29, 2005)

Photos have been tampered with.  We all know that everything in Australia is upside down!


----------

